
Ask HN: What note taking app/software do you use? - arialeks
I have tried options like Evernote(premium) and OneNote but neither felt essential enough to replace classical pen and paper, so I&#x27;d like to know what you guys think is the best and why.
======
designnomad
I still miss notepad.cc (A web·based, password protectable notepad — RIP), so
for now all I use is just one (local) single iA Writer document, containing
everything I want to note/remember. (I also tried keep.google.com, but this is
still too bloated for my taste.) Maybe you'll like milanote.com? (Mood boards
meet note pads.)

Edit/Addendum: And nothing shall ever replace Pen & Paper. ;)

------
lakshayg
Replacing pen and paper is hard but I use Google Keep quite a bit for saving
links and small notes. I like Keep because:

* No need to create accounts on multiple websites

* Accessible from web and phone

* Clean interface

* Allows checklists, drawings, images and has OCR

